# Your First Song



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

What was the first song you played in your first band? If my memory serves me correctly (most times it doesn't) was either Gloria or Midnight Hour.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

More than a feeling - Boston


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Grade 8 dance...we called ourselves National Muscle. No bass but 2 electrics (I think I had some old solid body hagstom) one acoustic and drums. The first tune I remember well because I practiced it forever.....House of the Rising Sun.

Tarl


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

i started playing like a year so the first song i played was.....eyeless by Slipknot


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

"House Of The Rising Sun" by The Animals. I was in grade seven (1966) My band was called Rebel Flight. 
Also no bass player. Two guitars and drums, no vocals.
At my Mom's funeral a couple of years ago, our lifelong next door neighbour, Mr. Todd, said to me (wagging his finger)"When you were a kid, you had no idea how close you came to being murdered. All I could hear was House of The Rising Sun, over and over and over for about two years."
cheers
Pete


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I think I wrote 2 or 3 originals before I learned enough chords to play "real" songs. "House of the Rising Sun" was on the first list along with "Laughing" by the Guess Who, "Crimson and Clover" by Tommy James & the Shondells and "I Started a Joke" by the BeeGee's. And "Wipeout" of course.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well a few of us are from the same era, I'll have to go with House of the Rising Sun as the first then it was Last Kiss and on to Ghost Riders in the Sky

evilGuitar:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it was fat lip by sum41. 

but that was like 4 years ago.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

It was early 1985 when I started my first band. 
The first 3 songs we learned were...

Subdivisions - Rush
Baba O'Reilly - Who
Summer of '69 - B.Adams.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky Mountain Way-Joe Walsh. I played that over and over...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm... Tough one. I don't gig & never have, but the first tune I can remember jamming to with a full bad was "Cold Gin". That'll happen when two of your best pals are complete Kiss junkies...


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

The first song I played was: Smoke on the water... Well the main riff evilGuitar:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

No colours anymore I want them to turn Black.evilGuitar:


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

First song I played with a complete band was Metallica's, Enter Sandman - Grade 9 talent show. IIRC, it was videotaped - sure hope that tape was destroyed.
First song I learned to play on my own was, Closer to the Heart by Rush.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

hmm....I think it was something by the Misfits.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Ummm, first song jamming would have to be some Rolling Stones like Jumpin' Jack Flash or Live With Me. But the first song I remember playing/practicing was Restrictions by Cactus and I still love to play that, Tim Bogert definitely had an influence on me. Also on the same album, Evil, you gotta hear that and now it's in my head for the rest of the day! Yay! :rockon2:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

i've still barely learned any complete songs that arent original...

But the first riff I ever learned was either Smoke on the water or Paint it black.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm one of the old timers that started with the Animals version of "House of the Rising Sun", Satisfaction-Can't Get No by the Stones, People Are Strange by the Doors, and then graduating to Sunshine of Your love by Cream. Thoose were the days:rockon2:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm up there with the old guys, but jeez, I am surprised you guys can remember that far back, lol

My first band ('66) played mostly Stones, but some Animals, so I'm sure Rising Sun was in there somewhere.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Warning! Geezer content!"*

Ah yes, "House of the Rising Sun" was one of the first but if memory serves I cut my teeth with Jimi's "Hey Joe", followed closely by "Wild Thing."

It was probably less than a week later before I was butchering the lyrics into something steeped in teenage locker room humour...:tongue:


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

My first band played instrumentals only, and the first song that comes to mind is 'Walk Don't Run' by the Ventures. Some others were 'Green Onions', 'Apache', 'Raunchy', and many more by artists like The Shadows, Sandy Nelson, and Duane Eddy, to name just a few. They were all current artists then, so yeah I'm old!!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey I know you older guys must have done the classic Louie Louie... no one knew the actual words but everyone knew what it was about and the chorus!


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

First song i played live with a band was an original, not a very good one but it was ours nonetheless.

First song i ever learned from start to finish was Fade To Black by Metallica


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The first song I learn, and it's probably the same as many people of my age, was Come as you are of Nirvana. My dad probably want to kill me after a week of playing the same damn thing ! I think the next one was Sweet Dream by Marylin Manson ! I think I understand my parents now, I was a futur metalhead !!! But now I'm into blues and old rock and roll ! Hendrix is the best !!!
Rock on !!! :rockon2:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Infected by Teenage Head. 

Oddly, I now live in Hamilton and I have actually done sound for Teenage Head on a few occasions.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

*early songs*

Green Onions and Kansas City come immediately to mind. About 1964.
Others at that time - Gloria (V. Morrison), Kinks, Animals, various British invasion stuff.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Everybody Needs Somebody - The Stones cover version


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Ballroom Blitz and The Breakup Song for me. Those were the first two songs I ever played in front of a "real" audience.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

It was" house of the rising sun" for me as well......
which I can tell the age of all the guys who played that one first...lol

this song had more influence than I ever gave it credit for...

that one was followed by smoke on the water and sweet leaf 


Auger


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - The Ocean


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

stairway to heaven. at 13 you'd think
it'll impress the chicks.


----------

